# Persistent cough when lying down



## LPF

This is really odd. Evan doesn't have a cold at all and doesn't really cough at all during the day. As soon as he lies down for a nap or at night, he's constantly coughing and waking himself up - any ideas?

A trip to the doctors is in order but just wondering if anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Yes, Ruby had this all winter and has had it a lot recently too.
We have been to the Drs several times to be told her chest was clear and basically there was nothing we could do. Cough medicines have proven useless.
Sorry for the negative post, real source of frustration here!


----------



## LPF

Frustration here too!! He's not ill, so I don't understand all the coughing - he's not even teething to create lots of extra saliva....hmmmmm!


----------



## XKatX

Are your radiators on? We've had this problem for a few weeks. A couple of nights of humidifying their rooms & problem solved. Someone said that a large bowl of water in the room helped, but it didn't help us. We bought a humidifier from Argos x x


----------



## RachA

^^^^ this. I turn the radiators in my lo's rooms as low as possible without the room bing freezing. 

Also, try raising the head of his bed/cot up. This always helps my two.


----------



## LPF

Thanks, will def try those.


----------



## haggle-b

My middle daughter was like this, fine during the day but a hacking cough at night. After several years and many trips to the drs (being prescribed antibiotics and cough medicines which didnt work) one doctor mentioned asthma. Turns out she had mild asthma, was prescribed inhalers for daily use and the cough disappeared. Shes now 10 years and pretty much grown oyut of it but does have to use the inhalers when she has a cold as this always develops into an awful cough.

Just something to maybe consider?!?!


----------



## LPF

Hmmm also a possibility - he's had 3 chest infections already over winter and 1 dr already mentioned asthma as a possible cause.


----------



## XKatX

Could be a number of things. Olivers turned out to be enlarged tonsils that exacerbated his reflux - the 2 together & he coughed all night long. You just have to be persistent with your gp until its resolved x x


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Mum2b_Claire said:


> Yes, Ruby had this all winter and has had it a lot recently too.
> We have been to the Drs several times to be told her chest was clear and basically there was nothing we could do. Cough medicines have proven useless.
> Sorry for the negative post, real source of frustration here!

Same here :wacko: tho she is teething so this may factor - it wakes her up in the morning early o'clock :blush:


----------

